# Hotels in Dublin city centre near the new O2 arena



## RMCF (19 Dec 2008)

I am travelling to a concert in the O2 in 2009 and am looking to get my hotel booked early.

Could someone give a few recommendations for hotels nearby the venue. I don't spend big money on hotels but I don't want to stay in a kip either.

Thanks.


----------



## burkemg (19 Dec 2008)

The Nearest ones are



http://www.ireland-guide.com/establishment/jurys_custom_house_inn.4224.html

Both are very nice (no connection to either)

There are plenty of others not too far away


----------



## burkemg (19 Dec 2008)

Just noticed this link

http://www.booking.com/city/ie/dubl...oMQzITyYg32rIHas5_vxL89IbctBxpAg9Anu6e5R-FT8L


----------



## RMCF (19 Dec 2008)

Thanks all.


----------



## Smashbox (19 Dec 2008)

Jurys custom house is near the 02


----------

